# Rain Rot/MTG question!!



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Here are the label instructions for MTG
Original M-T-G Product Information


----------



## EquestEquine (Aug 15, 2010)

I LOVE MTG! It cures everything..well most things anyway.

I just apply some to the affected areas and then rub in with my hands or a curry. Don't forget to shake the bottle before use. Oh and just use the same (currys, towels, brushes, etc.) on the infecteted horse..and clean them with a bleach solution throughout and after the rainrot.

I also like the Micro-Tek products. Especially for rain rot. Skin Problems

Good Luck!


----------



## karebear41486 (Aug 8, 2010)

Thanks a bunch! I just bought a bottle. So you don't have to rinse it off or shampoo it off ever?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EquestEquine (Aug 15, 2010)

I leave it in and keep applying until the rain rot is gone completley. Then I wash it off.

Good Luck..just a note...MTG smells pretty bad but should work great.


----------



## dressagebelle (May 13, 2009)

MTG smells like bacon or BBQ, hate the smell, but since I moved my horse, and no longer use MTG (only cause I don't have my own bottle yet), her rain rot has definitely gotten worse. I was a bit skeptical about using MTG because I've known several people who used it for itchy skin, not rain rot or anything, and it actually made their horses itchier, but after moving her, and seeing it get bad again, I do think that the MTG did help. I also just applied it everyday. Some days I would give her a bath cause she needed one, but then I started applying it again as soon as she was dry. What I like to do, is bathe her, soak her butt a bit, and then either take my fingers, or a flea comb, and gently remove as much of the scabs as I can, before reapplying medicine, because the scabs trap in the fungus, and keeps it from going away as well. Hopefully soon I can go and get a bottle of MTG, and start back up with it. Just make sure that you don't get it on your clothes, because the smell doesn't come out. Or wear clothes that you don't mind smelling like MTG.


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

We treat bad cases with scrubbing bubbles. It will cause the hair to fall out, but it needs to come out. Upping her zinc and copper intake would help as well.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## karebear41486 (Aug 8, 2010)

Thanks so much, everyone, for the advice and tips! I appreciate it!


----------

